# 2008 surface salomon or Morrow lotus 2008???



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Heya!!
im bout to buy a board, im between a surface 2008 salomon and a morrow lotus 2008, both with morrow lotus bindings...
i've read technical stuff 'bout both but still im not sure which one is better.i like better ridin the pow, have a lil of fun at the park though.
i've just ride for 2 seasons, so im beginner-intermediate.
thanx a lot for ur help folks!!
LET IT SNOOOOOOW!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

*salomon surface*

i would go for the salomon i rode this board last year and really liked it. its decently flexible and i rode it as my park board and had no trouble taking it off of big kickers and jibs. it was also pretty good at carving. its not a high end board but for a beginner/intermediate rider it will be good for getting better on. i would reccomend this board over the morrow


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Surface 100%.

With personal experience on it I can say that it would definitely be better than the morrow.

carving is amazing on it, really stable board.


----------

